# I want to meet other gay men but I am self conscious



## Jordanmorrissey (Mar 8, 2009)

My sister suggested to me back in May 2010 that I should start exercising. I went through a bad break up last year and it really depressed me. Well, I have been working out consistently for almost two months and I do feel better.

However, my social life is not exactly very exciting. Actually, I don't have a social life. I volunteer once a week for the past three months so at least I am not in total isolation. I do get out of the house and I enjoy it.

I want to meet other gay men but I am just self conscious about the whole bar and club scene.

I am not sure if I want a boyfriend or not? I think I want to make gay male friends and

take it from there. I joined a gay men's singles group because I figured this would be

better for me than the bar and club scene. The men in this group are older than me though.

For the past three weeks I have seen a gay male counselor and he has been helpful.

He says I should just "get out there more."

The counselor said he knows it's tough with social anxiety to be social but

as he says "men aren't going to fall out of the sky."

I know what the counselor is saying makes perfect sense but I guess I am not ready yet?

Last week, I went to an art gallery to meet some members of a gay men's group.

However, I only attended one of the group's meetings in April and I don't remember what the facilitator looked like.

I want to go to bars and clubs. I guess I just got to get the courage to do it.


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey, it's awesome that you're trying to put yourself out there! You deserve a pat on the back for your amazing effort. Perhaps you can try a dating site?


----------

